

The Indoor Rainforest Iowa Almost Built - BobbyVsTheDevil
https://www.inverse.com/article/5328-an-oral-history-of-the-indoor-rainforest-iowa-almost-built

======
Animats
San Francisco has an indoor rain forest.[1] If you're in SF, visit.

[1] [http://www.calacademy.org/exhibits/osher-
rainforest](http://www.calacademy.org/exhibits/osher-rainforest)

------
laurencerowe
Sounds similar to the Eden Project:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eden_Project](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eden_Project)

------
dmckeon
Also similar to
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biosphere_2](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biosphere_2)
which local folks referred to by its initials.

------
greydius
"bonobos... shanghaied from the jungles of Central and South America"

I assume they were planning on stealing them from a Brazilian zoo?

~~~
theCodeStig
One of these things is not like the others...

